# Art > Art & Art History >  I'm looking for a picture...

## mogarbobac

I've tried searching for it every where but i just cant seem to find it.

I believe it is a picture of a statue; it looks greek or roman. It could also be a painting.

Its a god or man, being held down by heavy anchor chain links like those on a big military boat. There might be a serpent in there as well. He is hunched over backwards and he has one of those curly beards. I just cannot for the life of me find it. It might be part of a larger stone statue.

I originally saw it on a thread along time ago for fitness i think haha the captain was something like "gods were built like this, why arent you?"

Anything would be helpful thank you

----------


## mal4mac

Could it be Prometheus? Check out the picture on the wikipedia page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prometheus

Note - that's an eagle, not a snake, are you certain it was a serpent?

Not this? His situation has been represented by many artists, try typing "prometheus" into Google images and see if you can find it.

----------


## mona amon

Here's one with curly beard, serpent, and could be a body building poster boy, but no heavy chain -

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laoco%C3%B6n_and_His_Sons

----------


## affu933

Don't know about this, is there any type of pic like this???

----------

